

Ask HN: Anyone else in Adelaide, Australia? - MattF

I just saw the notice for the HN Tokyo meetup and it got me wondering - how many of us are in Adelaide? Would anyone be interested in getting together sometime?
======
sparknlaunch12
Checkout the usual Meetup type sites and google but not sure how big the scene
is in a Adelaide. Maybe you need to start your own? Startup or Hackathon
Adelaide?

~~~
MattF
Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I've scanned through the various "map HNers"
sites but Aussies actually in Australia seem to be few and far between.

------
MatCarpenter
Sydney here. Close enough? :)

~~~
MattF
Sure, I'll pop right over :).

Are there any HN meetups in Sydney? The start-up world is pretty quiet here in
Adelaide but there are quite a few around, and I'd like to encourage a more
open/active community.

------
yitchelle
maybe try to find HNers nearby on here -

<http://www.hackernewsers.com/>

------
mb_72
I am from Adelaide, but am currently in Estonia. :)

I'll be back in Adelaide from January 2013 (wow, sounds ominous).

